# Fuel prices in Portugal - useful site



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Find out where the cheapest fuel is in your area and throughout Portugal

Preços de Combustíveis Online - Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Find out where the cheapest fuel is in your area and throughout Portugal
> 
> Preços de Combustíveis Online - Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia


Very good site Siobhan,
You are very lucky to live so close to Caldas,they appear to have the lowest fuel prices by far.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Very good site Siobhan,
> You are very lucky to live so close to Caldas,they appear to have the lowest fuel prices by far.



Just down the road... well 20kms  5 minutes with my driving lane:


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Just down the road... well 20kms  5 minutes with my driving lane:


Ha Ha


----------



## lindyman77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link Siobhan!


----------

